# [Fri 30th Jan 2015] BoomTown Fair presents… The Circus of Boom! WILD WEST PARTY! (Bristol)



## The Mayor (Jan 19, 2015)

*Launching our brand new totally immersive venue The Wild West of BoomTown is rolling into town to kick things off in a big way!!

Coming to Bristol with a full showcase of theatrical hillbilly, blue grass and cow punk this full throttle launch party will be jam packed with the most rootin’, tootin’ bands in town churning up the saw dust and glugging on cider in a full on fusion of Westcountry meets Wild West - the BoomTown way!

Fancy dress: The meanest, leanest cowboys and cowgirls in the west!

Line up: Theatrical hillbilly, blue grass, cow punk & Cider

Pronghorn
The Skimmity Hitchers
The Doghouse Boat Boys

Tickets are limited: £7.50 Please purchase tickets through this link:

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/wild-west-district-present-pronghorn-skimmity-hitchers-loads-more-tickets-15135972100

Circus of Boom 
Unit C, Dean Street 
St Pauls
BS2 8SF*


----------



## Opera Buffa (Jan 24, 2015)

Cow punk? 

_Cow punk._


----------

